# Javadoc Zeilenumbruch



## Guest (2. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade angefangen meine Kommentare für Javadoc zu optimieren. Wie mache ich einen Zeilenumbruch bei JavaDoc?

So beschreibe ich zum beispiel was die Main-Klasse implementiert und wofür sie das tut. Da der Text etwas länger ist wären Zeilenumbrüche sehr praktisch.


----------



## maki (2. Okt 2007)

Kannst HTML Tags verwenden, zB.


----------



## Guest (2. Okt 2007)

Achso HTML   Da hätte ich drauf kommen können ^^ Dankeschön

Ich benutze nun die <pre>TEXT</pre> Tags um meinen Text so anzuzeigen wie ich ihn Tippe um zu verhindern das der Source dumm aussieht


----------

